# Nevertheless / however



## yarka

Hi,

I would like to know why in the following sentence I can´t use 'nevertheless' word. Could anybody help me?

_"Camels have either one hump or two humps. The Arabian camel has one hump. The Bactrian camel, *however* / _*nevertheless*_, has two humps."


_Thank you very much.


----------



## donbill

yarka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know why in the following sentence I can´t use 'nevertheless' word. Could anybody help me?
> 
> _"Camels have either one hump or two humps. The Arabian camel has one hump. The Bactrian camel, *however* / _*nevertheless*_, has two humps."
> 
> 
> _Thank you very much.



'However' is used as contrast to the previous statement. 'Nevertheless' implies acceptance, even similarity, not contrast.


----------



## blasita

> 'However' is used as contrast to the previous statement. 'Nevertheless' implies acceptance, even similarity, not contrast.



I agree with Donbill that ´however´ sounds better here. But ´nevertheless´ and ´however´are often interchangeable, and they both can express contrast in my opinion.  I´ll have to think about it because I can´t understand myself why ´nevertheless´ is not grammatically correct here.

Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> I agree with Donbill that ´however´ sounds better here. But ´nevertheless´ and ´however´are often interchangeable, and they both can express contrast in my opinion.  I´ll have to think about it because I can´t understand myself why ´nevertheless´ is not grammatically correct here.
> 
> Un saludo.



You are correct, blasita. I'll send an example or two in a moment.

saludos

Edit: Sometimes I am amazed at how much is implicit, not explicit, in what we say. That is often true, I think, in the case of _however_ and _nevertheless_.

Pedrito is little; nevertheless, he is strong. (I accept that he is little, and I add that he is strong. I am expressing no contrast.)
Es pequeño; sin embargo es fuerte.

Pedrito is little; however, he is strong. (He is little, but I negate--to some extent, at least--that size plays a role in his strength. Contrast: someone so small is normally not so strong.)
Es pequeño, pero es fuerte.

This is not to say that your view is incorrect. Mine could be completely idiosyncratic!


----------



## blasita

I believe you´re right, Donbill. Your example is great. I´d need a bit more time to digest the information, but I repeat, it makes sense to me.

A question: would ´_but nevertheless_ the Bactrian camel ...´ have the same meaning as ´however´ in Yarka´s sentence?

Estoy casi segura de que hay un matiz _en algunos casos_ como el que nos ocupa. Pero sin embargo , necesito un poco más de tiempo para asimilarlo y pensar un poco más sobre ello.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> A question: would ´_but nevertheless_ the Bactrian camel ...´ have the same meaning as ´however´ in Yarka´s sentence?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



I don't think so, but I need to think about it more.

_The Arabian camel has one hump and the Bactrian has two; nevertheless, they are both camels_. (I accept it; I don't contrast it.)

T_he Arabian camel and Bactrian both have humps; however, they don't have the same number of humps._ (I'm calling the number of humps into question by a contrast that I signal with 'however'.)

We need the comments of some hair-splitting anglohablantes here!


----------



## kreiner

Perdón por la intrusión de un ignorante. Yo usaría _nevertheless_ cuando pudiera traducirse como "a pesar de ello". No me crucifiquen, por favor. Sólo corríjanme .


----------



## blasita

Sí, Kreiner, tú ignorante y yo cura .  No soy nada buena traduciendo, pero creo que en muchos casos ´nevertheless´ y ´however´ se podrían traducir usando la misma palabra en español (sin embargo, a pesar de, etc). Pero yo creo que sí que tienes razón que ´nevertheless´ equivale en muchos casos a ´in spite of´. Incluso ´nevertheless´ creo que solamente es una palabra más formal en algunos contextos por ´however´.  Pienso que, y quizás esté diciendo una tontería, todo depende del contexto. A ver que dicen los que más saben de esto.

Un saludito.


----------



## kreiner

Por volver al ejemplo original. Los camellos pueden tener una o dos jorobas. Los árabes tienen una. Los bactrianos, sin embargo, tienen dos. Pero esto no contradice la afirmación anterior. En el ejemplo modificado de donbill (lástima que esté offline ahora): los árabes tienen una y los bactrianos dos. Sin embargo (a pesar de esta aparente contradicción), tanto unos como otros son camellos. La cuestión es que "sin embargo" puede implicar distintos tipos de adversación (perdón por el neologismo, pero, como dice una amiga mía, "acuñar es hermoso", y eso que no trabaja en la Fábrica de Moneda y Timbre).


----------



## Spug

kreiner said:


> Perdón por la intrusión de un ignorante. Yo usaría _nevertheless_ cuando pudiera traducirse como "a pesar de ello".



kreiner, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Saludos...


----------



## blasita

Es decir, ¿que decís que siempre ´nevertheless´ se traduciría siempre como ´a pesar de ello´ y nada más?


----------



## kreiner

No, blasita, que no me lees (y me voy a enfadar, con lo que te quiero ). Lo que yo decía es que "sin embargo" puede tener distintos grados de oposición. A veces es una forma de resaltar la diferencia entre dos conceptos (como tener una o dos jorobas). Otras veces resalta más claramente la aparente oposición entre las ideas. Es decir, "sin embargo" algunas veces (pero no siempre) puede equivaler a "a pesar de ello".


----------



## blasita

Y estoy de acuerdo, Kreiner. Yo es que me estaba refiriendo solamente al inglés (however/nevertheless), que es lo que ha preguntado Yarka, no a la diferencia en español, lo siento.

PD No te enfades porfa.  No te has enfadado, ¿verdad??


----------



## kreiner

Qué me voy a enfadar. Y menos contigo.
Mi idea era ésta: _Nevertheless_ y _however_ se traducen como _sin embargo_. Pero en inglés las dos palabras tienen matices diferentes que en español pueden quedar ocultos. O eso creo, que tampoco soy un especialista en la lengua de Chéspir (ahora sí me pueden crucificar).


----------



## blasita

Uf, menos mal.

Seguro que tienes razón. A ver, Donbill, Spug y otros foreros: ¿pensáis que esto sería siempre así? Yo es que no veo muy claro que sea así en todos los contextos.


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> Perdón por la intrusión de un ignorante. Yo usaría _nevertheless_ cuando pudiera traducirse como "a pesar de ello". No me crucifiquen, por favor. Sólo corríjanme .



No to preocupes, kreiner. 'In spite of that' es una de las definiciones de 'nevertheless'. Prometo defenderte de los agresores que te amenacen con tal castigo.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Kreiner tiene razón. Nevertheless significa 'in spite of...' a pesar de...


----------



## blasita

Siento insistir ... Pero ¿es que es la única traducción en todos los casos?  Yo es que, repito, no lo veo claro. Pero si vosotros lo decís, será así.

_There may, however/nevertheless, be other reasons that we don't know about._

Wouldn´t they be interchangeable here, please?


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> _There may, however/nevertheless, be other reasons that we don't know about._
> 
> Wouldn´t they be interchangeable here, please?



Interesting example, blasita! I see very little difference in them, but I think I do perceive just a bit. For me it boils down to a difference between acceptance and contrast. I believe that I still see the difference--but I admit that it's small!--in the context that you propose.

When I was thinking of how to make my point, the first thing that occurred to me was a change of word order. I don't know if this makes any difference at all.

_Nevertheless, there may be other reasons that we don't know about.
There may be, however, other reasons that we don't know about.

_This promises to be a long thread!

Saludos


----------



## Wandering JJ

Blasita - interchangeable but not identical in meaning. If you use _There may, nevertheless, be other reasons that we don't know about, _that indicates _there may, in spite of all the things that have been said so far, be other reasons that we don't know about. _


----------



## blasita

Thanks so much, Donbill and Wandering. 

Hope I´m not talking nonsense here (if this is stupid, I´ll delete it), but what about: _He has over a million dollars in his bank account. However/Nevertheless, he still gets up at six every morning to go to work._


----------



## kreiner

Para estupidez la mía (y así nos borramos juntos). Yo diría que, normalmente, un _nevertheless_ puede intercambiarse con un _however_, pero no todo _however_ puede ser sustituido por _nevertheless_ (crucifixión, por favor).


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> Thanks so much, Donbill and Wandering.
> 
> Hope I´m not talking nonsense here (if this is stupid, I´ll delete it), but what about: _He has over a million dollars in his bank account. However/Nevertheless, he still gets up at six every morning to go to work._


 
You - talk nonsense? ¡Nunca jamás! Both statements work very well.


----------



## blasita

Oof, thank you very much.

So, would they both mean something like ´in spite of this/despite this/yet´ here?


----------



## Wandering JJ

To me - yes. 

I actually like: _He has over a million dollars in his bank account, in spite of which he still gets up at six every morning to go to work. _

Your suggestion of 'yet' is very neat: _He has over a million dollars in his bank account, yet he still gets up at six every morning to go to work._


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Wandering.

Then - this is my point - we can´t say that  ´nevertheless´ is translated: ´a pesar de ello´ in _all_ contexts, and that this is the difference between them.

Piedad por favor, que solamente quiero aprender.


----------



## Wandering JJ

You are right. Often we translate it as _no obstante_ or_ sin embargo_.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu paciencia y ayuda, Wandering.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Gracias a tí, Blasita, por todo lo que me has enseñado.


----------



## MaraI

Hola, no te a q conclusión habeís llegano, no me queda claro.
Yo lo q ttengo entendido es q Nevertheles tiene connotaciones positivas y However negativas.

_John is handsome, however he is blind._

_James doesn't play the piano, nevertheless plays the violin.

_(lo de poner coma delante no lo tengo muy claro)

I'm right?? 
gracias


----------

